# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  TreesCut1 with Bunnies bookmark2017

## Chashio

Inspired by some ideas blowing around in kacey's bookmarks thread.

This was a cut from a scanned page of trees I sketched with pen a long while back. 
I added some bits just for fun, digitally, to connect them together some more. Hope you like it  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## J.Edward

A lot of nice variety of trees Chashio  :Smile: 
and some nice lil bunnies in there too.  :Wink:

----------


## kacey

Really nice trees, I almost didn't see the bunnies, and it makes me wonder if there's any other hidden creatures lurking about in you're maps.

----------


## Chashio

> A lot of nice variety of trees Chashio 
> and some nice lil bunnies in there too.


Thanks J  :Smile:  I love to draw trees... and mountains... etc. It's really quite addictive.  :Surprised: 




> Really nice trees, I almost didn't see the bunnies, and it makes me wonder if there's any other hidden creatures lurking about in you're maps.


 :Smile:  Thank you kacey [or would you prefer 'B' now? It is B, right?] I like how those trees came out... a lot of the ones on the bottom half I drew while referencing a little field guide of trees one afternoon... which is why a few of them have labels.  :Wink: 

I do not, sadly, have any other maps with creatures in them at this time [unless I'm forgetting something, which is highly possible]... but I definitely will in the future. I've had some ideas lurking for a while and I think it's about time to do something with them.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Such Waskally Wabbits!  Nice work!

----------


## Chashio

> Such Waskally Wabbits!  Nice work!


 :Very Happy:  Thanks Bogie!

----------


## kacey

> Thank you kacey [or would you prefer 'B' now? It is B, right?]


Kacey is fine.

----------


## ChickPea

These look great. The trees are fantastic and the bunnies aren't half bad either!  :Wink:

----------


## Josiah VE

Nicely drawn trees and those bunnies are a great touch. I think that from now on you need to bunnies running around all your maps.

----------


## Mouse

Lovely trees, Chashio  :Very Happy: 

Bunnies and dragons forever, OK!

----------


## Chashio

> Kacey is fine.


Ok  :Smile: 




> These look great. The trees are fantastic and the bunnies aren't half bad either!


Thank you ChickPea  :Smile: 




> Nicely drawn trees and those bunnies are a great touch. I think that from now on you need to bunnies running around all your maps.


Thanks Josiah. Hehehe  :Very Happy:  Hmm... If I do a really small scale one, should I make them parachutists or just hopping around the border?  :Question: 




> Lovely trees, Chashio 
> 
> Bunnies and dragons forever, OK!


Thanks Mouse  :Very Happy:  Haha! We'll see... I might have to branch out into other stuffs too, but I will definitely keep doing bunnies and dragons.  :Wink:

----------

